# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Τρώνε γιαούρτι τα μικρά παπαγαλάκια;

## Τουλα

Απορία. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν κάνει να τρώνε γιαούρτι τα μικρά παπαγαλάκια. Ο Παντελής λατρεύει το γιαούρτι αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι ωφέλιμο για εκείνον. Φυσικά ο Παντελής λατρεύει ότι τρώει εγώ. Να φανταστείτε ότι μόλις τρωω προσγειώνεται μέσα στο πιάτο και τρώει σαν κατοχικός για να προλάβει πριν τον διώξω. Επίσης τρελαίνεται για κοτοπουλο... απίστευτο αλλά αληθινό. :Confused0053: 
Φοβάμαι μην αρρωστήσει με τις βλακείες που κάνει. ::

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

κοτοπουλο???Εχει τασεις κανιβαλισμου δηλαδη.....χαχαχα.....Για το κοτοπουλο ισως και να μην υπαρχει προβλημα αλλα για το γιαουρτι....Οι κοτσιλιες του πως ειναι?

----------


## BeHappy

Το γιαούρτι κακό δεν κάνει, σε μικρές ποσότητες (για μικρά παπαγαλάκια 1/4 κουταλιάς του γλυκού). Προσωπικά στους δικούς μου δίνω γιαούρτι γύρω στα 3% λιπαρά και δεν τους δημιουργεί καμία παρενέργεια.

----------


## Leonidas

..οι παπαγαλοι ειναι παμφαγοι...μπορουν να φανε τα παντα λογο τις περιεργειας τους να δοκιμασουν νεες γευσεις...ξερω οτι τους αρεσει πολυ γαλα με ψωμι...οσο για το κοτοπουλο...αν ολα ειναι καλα μαγειρεμενα δν υπαρχει προβλημα....

----------


## jk21

απο τη στιγμη που λογω ζυμωσεων των γαλακτοβακιλλων του εχει μειωθει κατα πολυ η λακτοζη του ,ειδικα για ποσοστο στο ημερησιο σιτηρεσιο μεχρι 5% ειναι μια χαρα και πολυ καλη πηγη ασβεστιου ,πρωτεινων και γαλακτοβακιλλων ειδικα μετα απο ληψη φαρμακων .

----------


## Τουλα

Οι κουτσουλιές του είναι μια χαρά. Και γιαούρτι του το βάζω σε ένα πολύ μικρο κουταλάκι και το τρώει αμέσως. Οσο για το κοτοπουλο το τρώει από το πιάτο μου οταν πάω να φάω (εννοείται πως είναι μαγειρεμένο). Σχεδόν πάντα τον διώχνω αλλά αυτός τρελαίνεται... προσπαθεί να προλάβει σε κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου σαν κατοχικό να φάει ότι μπορεί. Επίσης τρώει από το πιάτο της σκύλας μου όταν της βάζω κοτόπουλο ρυζι και κονσέρβα. Γίνεται χαμός... της τρώει το φαϊ και η χαζούλα φεύγει γιατί τον φοβάται (κανίς γκριφον) και εγώ στη μεση διαιτητής. Αυτό γίνεται επί καθημερινής βάσης. Αυτο το πουλί θα με τρελάνει. Με φωνάζει μαμά και όταν του λέω τι θέλεις μου απαντά ΕΛΑ.. Ελα... Παντελάκηηη... και άλλα τέτοια. Το εχω ερωτευτεί. Ποτέ δεν πίστευα πως ένα τόσο δα πουλάκι μπορεί να παίζει και με τα παιχνίδια της σκύλας μου. Οταν βλέπει ένα συγκεκριμένο λούτρινο αρκουδάκι γίνεται χαμός.... αρχίζει να παρλάρει και να κουνάει το κεφάλι πάνω κάτω σαν μαέστρος... Είναι και πολύ φάτσας. Σε τρελαινα... αλλά και αυτός τρέλανε εμένα.

----------


## jk21

ΤΟΥΛΑ επειδη πιστευω ειναι σημαντικο ,θα ηθελα ενα προχειρο υπολογισμο ποσο % ειναι η ποσοτητα του γιαουρτιου στην ημερησια διατροφη χωρις να εχει προβληματα; γιατι αν δημιουργουνται καποια απο την λακτοζη ειναι κοιλιακες διαταραχες που σε σενα δειχνει να μην εχει

----------


## Τουλα

Δεν του δίνω κάθε μέρα. Μπορεί μέσα στην εβδομάδα να φάει 3 φορές ένα μικρό κουταλάκι του τσαγιού.

----------


## jk21

οκ αρα μεσα στα πλαισια του  5%  που ηξερα

----------

